
Acme vs emacs vs vim - sp4ke
http://i.imgur.com/WLzeQMj.png
======
easytiger
I know he's trying to be funny. But it doesn't work because of his
misrepresentation of emacs.

    
    
        Ctrl-Meta S typeregexnow
    

is all you do. In case you aren't a user and were wondering

    
    
        Ctrl s
    

is nice for a non regex string search

------
tawgx
For me once I went with the Sublime texteditor there was no going back.

~~~
sp4ke
It would be interesting to have some feedback for someone who went from vim to
ST.

ST seems an elegant and powerfull text editor for those who've been using big
IDEs but what about someone like me who've been using vim for 5 years and
learned to never move my hands off the keyboard ?

~~~
yaj
Try to use Vintage or Vintage-Ex Mode
<https://github.com/SublimeText/VintageEx>

I have not completely switched but notice that I am using ST more on my web
development projects. Sometimes, I find it better on looking for files and
js/css/python linting.

